# Advice needed re Mazzer Major Electronic titanium grinder blades



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all, been a while but I am still roasting, grinding and drinking good coffee. Well I was until this morning. I decided to treat myself to some new burrs for my Mazzer Major Electronic. I bought a new set of titanium coated burrs ref T151B advertised as for the Major and Royal. Problem is the outer cutting edges of the blades seem to get almost instantly jammed full of fine grinds and then the the rest of the beans just sit in the middle unable to move across the blades. I noticed that the design of the cutting edges is different to the original fitted burrs. I put the original burrs back on and no such problem. Grinding fine.

So did I buy the wrong burrs or is there some type of bedding in procedure? Possibly the 151B do not agree with the higher RPM of the Major and suit the Royal better. Any advice very welcome.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It doesnt sound right. If I were you I would contact someone like Coffeehit for advice


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Gary. I've sent a copy of the post to Coffeehit so hopefully they can help resolve this.


----------



## LaCoruna (Nov 15, 2013)

These burrs have a much more agressive cut / angle, you need a 3 phase motor to keep them running in a Major.


----------

